# Verständnisfrage Geschwindigkeit/Empfindlichkeit/DPI



## Freakybone (16. Januar 2014)

*Verständnisfrage Geschwindigkeit/Empfindlichkeit/DPI*

Heeello,

Ich hab mir diese Woche nen neuen Nager zugelegt und hab mich mal für die Sharkoon Drakonia Black entschieden - muss ja nicht immer teuer sein. Kurz mal vorweg - ich brauch bestimmt nie im Leben 8.200 DPI, aber die grüne finde ich einfach noch hässlicher 

Also, gestern ist das gute Ding angekommen. Angesteckt - läuft, Software installiert - läuft.
Jetzt wollte ich natürlich die Geschwindigkeit auf meine Bedürfnisse einstellen und wurde dabei aber durch die Software etwas verwirrt, was mich auch zu meiner eigentlich Frage führt:

In der Software kann man Mausgeschwindigkeit, Empfindlichkeit und DPI getrennt voneinander einstellen - wenn ihr mich fragt bewirken die aber alle das gleiche.  Wo genau sollte den da der Unterschied sein?
Vielleicht steh ich auch gerade voll auf der Leitung und es ist selbsterklärend aber ich bin einfach etwas verwirrt ^^

Hier noch ein Link zu nem Screenshot der Software:
http://images.ht4u.net/reviews/2013...m_test//sharkoon_drakonia_black_im_test_9.jpg

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch da weiter helfen


Danke schon mal für alle hilfreichen Beiträge 

Gruß,
Freaky


ps.: ansonsten finde ich die Maus eigentlich echt in Ordnung! muss mich zwar noch umstellen (hatte davor ne Logitech G5) aber ich denke dass ich damit schon glücklich werde


----------



## wievieluhr (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verständnisfrage Geschwindigkeit/Empfindlichkeit/DPI*

nehmen wir an die abtastrate ist hoch dann lokalisiert die maus 1x pro bestimmte zeit die Bewegung.
wird die Abtastrate geringer wird weniger oft abgefragt also gehen ein bestimmter anteil an information verloren.

Empfindlichkeit ist der Faktor mit dem diese informationen am PC in die MAusbewegung umgewandelt werden.
sprich:
Abtastrate sollte sofern dein Mobo das unterstützt hoch gewählt werden
dann noch dpi (die punktdichte der optischen bewegungserkennung)

Höhere DPI gleiche empfindlichkeit -> schnellere mausbewegung
kleiner DPI gleiche empf.              -> langsamer

aber jetzt wirds wichtig:
willst du z.B. mit einer desktopmaus zocken die total wenig dpi hat brauchst du ne hohe empfindlichkeit in shootern damit du dich fix umsehen kannst da wird aber dem geübten auge auffallen dass die bewegung unruhig ist..... also ein wenig springen nach oben und unten und ungleichmäßiger verlauf.

deshalb spielt man in shooter meist mit gigantischer DPI menge und geringer empfindlichkeit weil das bewegungsbild dabei feiner wird.
es gibt keine informationslücken mehr


Stell die DPI einfach auf Max und dreh die Empfindlichkeit runter 

gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## Freakybone (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verständnisfrage Geschwindigkeit/Empfindlichkeit/DPI*

Wow, das ging jetzt aber schnell und erklärt schon echt viel...aber eben noch nicht ganz alles, ich muss nochmal nach-haken ^^

Ich stell jetzt die Abtastrate auf 1000Hz, die DPI auf 8200 und die Empfindlichkeit soweit runter wie nötig damit ich die Maus ordentlich bedienen kann. Ist es mir bei min. Empfindlichkeit noch immer zu schnell geh ich mit den DPI ein bisschen runter.  (das alles kann ich gerade noch nicht machen da ich nicht von meinem PC aus schreibe)

Ok, aber wozu gibt es dann noch den Regler für Mausgeschwindigkeit wenn ich das doch eh über die Empfindlichkeit und DPI regeln kann?

Und wozu braucht man Erhöhte Empfindlichkeit (checkbox)?? Wenn du sagts dass man zum Zocken am besten die Empfindlichkeit weit runter setzt und das Ding ne Gaming-Maus ist klingt das irgendwie Widersprüchlich.


Vielleicht kannst du mir auch hierbei noch weiterhelfen. Ich glaube zwar meine Maus jetzt so einstellen zu können dass es passt, ich bin aber trotzdem einfach neugierig ^^

Gruß, Freaky


----------



## wievieluhr (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verständnisfrage Geschwindigkeit/Empfindlichkeit/DPI*

also wenn ich mir deinen screenshot genau ansehe 
muss ich echt zugeben bin ich überfragt ^^
wenn se funktioniert ist doch gut ... da überlass ichs reden den Profis....
ich hab die vor 5wochen eingestellt und gut is ^^

ich bin mir mittlerweile garnichtmehr sicher ob die bezeichnungen in solchen dingern genormt sind...
geschwindigkeit ist wohl das äquivalent zur windows einstellung.....was ich im post drüber als empfindlichkeit beschrieben habe... ich bin jetzt selber verwirrt 
 probier mal aus, ob du mit geschwindigkeit auch auf den 

windows eigenen regler zugreifst... also bei dir ändern und bei 
windows "eigenschaft von maus" nachschauen ob sich was tut.... intressiert mich selber weil mcih die maus auch reizt  hab ja bloß ne fireglider

wenn du die 1000Hz nutzen willst brauchst du wirklich ein mainboard was das kann sonst ist das unnütz:

(meins kanns zum beispiel aber meine maus nich XD - gibts dann nen extra mouseport )


----------



## JackA (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verständnisfrage Geschwindigkeit/Empfindlichkeit/DPI*



> deshalb spielt man in shooter meist mit gigantischer DPI menge und geringer empfindlichkeit weil das bewegungsbild dabei feiner wird.
> es gibt keine informationslücken mehr
> 
> 
> Stell die DPI einfach auf Max und dreh die Empfindlichkeit runter


Hast du dazu auch ne Quelle, ich kenne das anders:
Der Mouseguide


> Zu allerst: DPI?
> Einige kennen diese Angabe sicherlich aus dem Bereich von Scannern, Druckern und Digitalkameras.
> Dort sagt diese Angabe etwas über die Feinheit aus, über die Pixeldichte um genauer zu sein.
> 
> ...



D.h. solang die Maus nicht zu wenig DPI hat, kann man mit der Empfindlichkeit unter Mausgeschwindigkeit (was nichts anders ist, als die Windows Geschwindigkeit) oder der Empfindlichkeit unter Empfindlichkeit seinen Mauszeiger verlangsamen. D.h. stell einen DPI Wert deiner Wahl ein, ist sie dir zu schnell, probier den nächst kleineren DPI Wert, ist sie dann zu langsam stell wieder den zu schnellen DPI Wert ein und schieb den Regler bei der Empfindlichkeit nach links, bis deine gewünschte Geschwindigkeit erreicht ist.


----------



## wievieluhr (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verständnisfrage Geschwindigkeit/Empfindlichkeit/DPI*

dann ist es doch so wie du beschreibst. total wiedersprüchlich, dass gamingmäuse mit über 3000 DPI hergestellt werden, desktop mäuse hingegen mit 300 bis 800? 
deswegen empfindlichkeit runterschrauben.... ehrlich benutz mal ne Desktopmaus und schau dich im shooter, am besten im scope um...... (schön hohe empfindlichkeit niedrige PDI) und vergleich das mal mit meinem setting:
je nachdem wie stark der unterschied is kommt dir das eine wie 30 fps vor und das andere flüßig....
(ich empfehle beide gleichzeitig anzuschließen und dann ingame zuerst hohe dpi und dann niedrige zu testen


----------



## Freakybone (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verständnisfrage Geschwindigkeit/Empfindlichkeit/DPI*

Ok, das mit den DPI hab ich geschnallt. Aber nochmal explizit auf die Software (Screenshot) bezogen - kann mir irgendjemand sagen was der Unterschied zwischen "Mausgeschwindigkeit" und "Empfindlichkeit" ist? Das hab ich bis jetzt nämlich noch immer nirgends rauslesen können.

Aber Danke für die ganze Antworten - bin schon nur noch halb so doof wie vorher ;P



wievieluhr schrieb:


> dann ist es doch so wie du beschreibst. total wiedersprüchlich, dass gamingmäuse mit über 3000 DPI hergestellt werden, desktop mäuse hingegen mit 300 bis 800?
> deswegen empfindlichkeit runterschrauben.... ehrlich benutz mal ne Desktopmaus und schau dich im shooter, am besten im scope um...... (schön hohe empfindlichkeit niedrige PDI) und vergleich das mal mit meinem setting:
> je nachdem wie stark der unterschied is kommt dir das eine wie 30 fps vor und das andere flüßig....
> (ich empfehle beide gleichzeitig anzuschließen und dann ingame zuerst hohe dpi und dann niedrige zu testen



Ich glaube er meint dass man nicht so viel oder so wenig wie möglich einstellen sollte sondern die DPI so genau wie möglich einstellt und dann mit "Empfindlichkeit" oder "Mausgeschwindigkeit" nur noch fein nachjustieren sollte


----------



## JackA (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verständnisfrage Geschwindigkeit/Empfindlichkeit/DPI*



> dann ist es doch so wie du beschreibst. total wiedersprüchlich, dass gamingmäuse mit über 3000 DPI hergestellt werden, desktop mäuse hingegen mit 300 bis 800?
> deswegen empfindlichkeit runterschrauben.... ehrlich benutz mal ne Desktopmaus und schau dich im shooter, am besten im scope um...... (schön hohe empfindlichkeit niedrige PDI) und vergleich das mal mit meinem setting:
> je nachdem wie stark der unterschied is kommt dir das eine wie 30 fps vor und das andere flüßig....
> (ich empfehle beide gleichzeitig anzuschließen und dann ingame zuerst hohe dpi und dann niedrige zu testen


Du musst auch sehen, welcher Sensor verbaut ist. Billige Desktop Mäuse haben eher weniger mit Präzision zu tun, da es allein die verbaute Technik nicht zulässt präzise zu arbeiten.

Am besten kannst du vergleichen, wenn du die selbe Maus nutzt, einmal mit 1000 DPI und wie oben die 10/10 Empfindlichkeit und z.B. mit 5000 DPI und 2/10 Empfindlichkeit. Selbst habe ich das schon ausprobiert (auch wenn der Empfindlichkeitsregler nicht ganz so linear funktioniert, aber das steht auf einen anderen Blatt) und die Präzision bleibt immer gleich.



> Ich glaube er meint dass man nicht so viel oder so wenig wie möglich einstellen sollte sondern die DPI so genau wie möglich einstellt und dann mit "Empfindlichkeit" oder "Mausgeschwindigkeit" nur noch fein nachjustieren sollte


So in etwa, du sollst aber über die Mausgeschwindigkeit nur verlangsamen (egal ob in Windows oder in der Software), nie verschnellern. D.h. wenn die DPI zu niedrig ist, stell einen höheren Wert ein und verlangsame über die Geschwindigkeit/Empfindlichkeit deinen Zeiger wieder, dann ist es aber egal ob du z.B. 2000/5000/8000 DPI einstellst, wenn du die Geschwindigkeit nach unten korrigiert hast, ist die Präzision immer die selbe.
Und ich denke in der Software ist die Empfindlichkeit nichts anderes als die Mausgeschwindigkeit, da weiß ich selbst nicht, wieso den Punkt Sharkoon 2x aufgeführt hat. Die erhöhte Empfindlichkeit müsste die Mausbeschleunigung sein. Selbst habe ich auch die Drakonia Black und hab glaube ich 1600 DPI eingestellt und dann über die Empfindlichkeit nach unten korrigiert.


----------



## Freakybone (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verständnisfrage Geschwindigkeit/Empfindlichkeit/DPI*

Klasse, Danke für eure Hilfe!
Insofern es keine Schwierigkeiten mehr gibt sollte jetzt alles klar sein


----------



## Pleusch (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Verständnisfrage Geschwindigkeit/Empfindlichkeit/DPI*



wievieluhr schrieb:


> nehmen wir an die abtastrate ist hoch dann lokalisiert die maus 1x pro bestimmte zeit die Bewegung.
> wird die Abtastrate geringer wird weniger oft abgefragt also gehen ein bestimmter anteil an information verloren.
> 
> Empfindlichkeit ist der Faktor mit dem diese informationen am PC in die MAusbewegung umgewandelt werden.
> ...




Gut das man in Shootern wie z.B. Counterstrike Global Offensive mit Geringer DPI und mit noch geringerer Maus Sensibilität spielt.

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele:

Flamie von NAVI

Sensitivity: 2
DPI: 450

Guardian von NAVI:

Sensitivity: 1.3
DPI: 400

Flusha von Fnativ:

Sensitivity: 1.6
DPI: 400

Kannst du hier nachlesen:
CS:GO Configs by professional players!

Ich würde dir empfehlen eine Konfiguration zu wählen mit der DU persönlich am besten klar kommst.

Wenn du eine hohe DPI und Low Sensitivity spielst wirst du sehen das bei einer Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 oder vill noch mehr deine Maus Pixel überspringt und die auf hohe Distanzen keine Header geben kannst weil der Kopf des gegners genau in dem Pixel liegt wo du nicht drauf Aimen kannst. Darum stellen die CS Profis auch die Auflösung runter ! 

Es ist leichter einen bestimmten Pixel bei 1024x768 zu finden als bei 1920x1080 !

Ich kann die von meiner Seite aus empfehlen eine Logitech G502 zu kaufen. Sie hat am Daumen eine taste um für den Zeitraum in der du sie gedrückt hälst die DPI zu verringern. Somit kannst du eine Hohe DPI für gutes Movement und Low für gutes AIM nutzen!


Hf Gl


----------

